# Zeppmike and i now have more in common



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 1, 2008)

we're both now guitarists in bands that did a split EP together, but neither of us were in the band when the stuff was recorded or released 

i am now the new guitarist in MA/NH-based death/doom metal band Shroud of Bereavement


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2008)

Haverhill is like 5 minutes from my house.  Congrats dude!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude holy shit! 

That fucking rules!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Haverhill is like 5 minutes from my house.  Congrats dude!



we actually practice in Newton, NH, but i go through Amesbury (that's where you live, right?) to get there (95 --> 110 --> 495, then through Merrimac to cross the state line.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



that's the one 

dan just taught me ...And Tears Shall Flood the Earth last night


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've still got to learn Exasperations Tears and Now Yours


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've still got to learn Exasperations Tears and Now Yours



have you ever noticed the Metallica chord progression in Now Yours?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> have you ever noticed the Metallica chord progression in Now Yours?





No, I'm gonna have to listen for that  

It's a Nate and Lance song, so naturally it's weird as fuck..


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 2, 2008)

in the 2004 demo version, it's at about 2:20. it's not exactly like metallica, but with the exception of one chord being a half-step lower, it's like part of the song orion.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome. 

I need to pick up some Shroud, hell I don't even have a copy of the split, just the Withersoul tracks on mp3.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I need to pick up some Shroud, hell I don't even have a copy of the split, just the Withersoul tracks on mp3.





i have a 2-track promo cd which is apparently considered a rare piece of shroud merch. i also have the ...Of Ages cd, which i got in '05 or '06, the split, which i got around the time it came out (although i'd been sent various mastered versions of the songs as .wav files, from members of both bands), and i also have an unmastered mp3 version of the shroud full-length Alone Beside Her on my computer, which i've had for a few years also....but i just got it on cd yesterday from dan...and found out that i'm thanked in the liner notes 

i also have the original demo version of Forever I Shall Burn, and a couple other old stuff.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I really wish we could redo the Forever I Will Burn recording that's on the split...I didn't like how Dan did that at all. 

Nates original version is much better. IMO

Randomly thanked in liner notes=Win  

I've got an odd peice of Withersoul merch though, a 2006 CM Distro sampler that had In Emptiness on it


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



You guys should come to florida and play a show with:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd love to man, it would be a blast


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 3, 2008)

sweet, i'm on Blabbermouth:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SHROUD OF BEREAVEMENT Begins Recording New Album


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice 

And a Withersoul mention in the comments


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## pandemonium55 (Jul 13, 2008)

Since Ari is all famous now...I'm still waiting for Ari to sign my breasts...at least around the nipples.

yep..i registered..

-bill


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 14, 2008)

hey, i told you already that you don't need to ask! i'll do it ASAP!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahhaha!

Bill!


----------



## pandemonium55 (Jul 14, 2008)

i demand instant gratification...


----------

